
Improving the user experience of IoT firmware updates - ericwbailey
https://cantina.co/improving-the-user-experience-of-iot-firmware-updates/
======
Bostwick
I think part of the problem with IoT firmware updates is that so many
companies are rushing to get v1.0 of their project out the door that it's very
difficult to even think of v1.1 or higher. Agile development and Lean Business
practices, as practiced by many organizations, can often encourage this short-
sighted behavior. So updating gets punted on because it's _technically_ not
necessary for the first version, and it's definitely not one of the "cool"
core features you get to put on the glossy marketing website for the device.

~~~
ericwbailey
I completely agree—hope the article communicated that.

Although I think the ideal experience is one where its completely automated
and out of mind for the user, I do think the next best thing is to turn it
into more of a glossy, marketing-friendly competitive advantage. Something
like "better peace of mind through enhanced security" or some other nice-
sounding soundbite.

IoT security is a huge concern for me personally, especially in the wake of
the Dyn attack. I'd love to see more strategies for helping make things
better, especially in the consumer space.

